# Best Spice Storage?



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,I live in an old wooden house near the waterfront and it gets somewhat humid in the kitchen at times. I have a hard time keeping spices fresh and usable and have started keeping them in the fridge. Just wondered what other storage methods there may be, so thought I would ask here. Thanks in advance for any advice! Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Vacuum seal in a small mason jar. Most food saver units have a hose connection that you can use this $8 gizmo on.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005TN7H...t=&hvlocphy=1026481&hvtargid=pla-274934854749

We have one and it works better than expected.

Some homegrown herbs like basil we dehydrate, seal and store in small food saver vacuum bags.
You can cut the bags in half to have a smaller width if needed.

Good luck,
RFA


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Buy whole and grind on demand. Vac sealed in reusable containers.

https://www.myspicesage.com/spices-seasonings-herbs/whole-spices.html

John


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*freezer*

We stock many different types of spices, herbs, and ingredients that are sensitive to high humidity and temperature. In our experience the best way to store these products are in vacuum sealed bags and storing in the freezer. We also have a place down in palacios and have the same problem with the spices and seasoning going bad because of the high humidity. I keep all the seasonings and spices in the freezer down there.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

After posting about the spice storage, I had a refrigerator die on us. Ended up buying one with more storage and moved all my spices into it. Working really well so far! Thank you for all the replies. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------

